# Kali Illustrismo?



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

Where can I find information on Kali Illustrismo? A web search gave little success.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 15, 2002)

Some information here:

http://www.bakbakan.com/

Maybe from this page of links:

http://decampo.8m.com/favorite_links.html

Pappy Geo


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 15, 2002)

I think there is a little info in Inosanto's FMA book.  PM me and I'll see what I can whip up for ya.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *Some information here:
> 
> http://www.bakbakan.com/
> *



Thanks, this did have some information! I didn't find it in my web search but it had more information than any other site I turned up. It also has some information on Ngo Cho Kun which is fascinating--a living history of how karate was _strongly_ influenced by kung fu.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I think there is a little info in Inosanto's FMA book.  PM me and I'll see what I can whip up for ya.*



Thanks, I will. I don't believe that I have Mr. Inosanto's book. I've heard of this style but know nothing about it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 15, 2002)

As I've already told arnisador, I made a boo-boo.  Inosanto's FMA book does not have anything on Kali Illustrisimo.  Instead, there is a short chapter on an escrimador named Regino Ellustrisimo, with no connection to Kali Illustrisimo.

I apologize for any confusion.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

Varying the spelling is turning up more hits for me.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 15, 2002)

Are you using Google?  They usually give you optional spellings.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Are you using Google?  They usually give you optional spellings.*



I'm trying a few different search engines. I find that www.alltheweb.com and www.northernlight.com give good results, though the latter is changing its service I believe.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 16, 2002)

I used to be a Yahoo user, but Google has been my search engine of choice for some time.  Not only do they search for your keywords in the page and html source, but they also see how many other pages link to the primary candidates.  If a page on whatever subject you're looking for has a lot of sites linking to it, then the engine figures it's a prime candidate.

Cthulhu


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 16, 2002)

Ilustrisimo  one L, I ocationally make that mistake too and I practice that style.

Regino Ellustrismo and Antonio Ilustrisimo are related he was Tatangs uncle. Don't know if the methods are related.

Black Grass


----------



## Samurai (Jan 16, 2002)

Mark Wiley's book "Filipino Martial Culture" and his follow-up book "Filipino Fighting Arts" both have information about this style.  The second book talks about the tatics and techniques and the first book talks about the founder.
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Grass _
> *Ilustrisimo  one L, I ocationally make that mistake too and I practice that style.
> *



I'll check out the books by Mr. Wiley that have been mentioned. Do you know of a web site with additional information or could you say more about the system?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Grass _
> *Ilustrisimo  one L, I ocationally make that mistake too and I practice that style.
> 
> Regino Ellustrismo and Antonio Ilustrisimo are related he was Tatangs uncle. Don't know if the methods are related.
> ...



According to Inosanto's book, Ellustrismo used a style called 'Repeticion' or some such.

Cthulhu


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 18, 2002)

arnisador,

Another execellent source is Edgar Sulite "Masters of Arnis, Kali & Eskrima"

Here is some other sources:

interviews with Romy Macapagal http://www.warriors-eskrima.co.uk/articles.html#Illustrisimo
http://asianmoves.virtualave.net/rmacint.html


Was there something specfic you wanted to know ?

Regards,

Black Grass


----------



## Icepick (Jan 18, 2002)

Interesting links.  Roy Harris credits Romy Macapagal with changing the way he looks at FMA.  I'd love to see some of this stuff.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Grass _
> *Was there something specfic you wanted to know ?*



Thanks for the reference! No, it isn't anything specific; I am taking some classes with a JKD instructor who as usual teaches elements of kali with the JKD. My understanding is that the referenced art is the specific kali influence. I was hoping to do a little outside reading and learning about the system to help with and expand on what I am seeing in class especially because the kali is only one part of the JKD, and also since the entire kali system is not included. It isn't a specific question I have but a general interest.


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 29, 2002)

I see many parrelles between Kali Ilustrisimo and JKD. Centreline awareness, economy of motion and relaxed.

I rememeber Steve Tarani (back in 97) saying how similar he thought the empty hand of Kali Ilustrisimo was to Jun Fan, of what we saw at least.

First and foremost though Tatang was a weapons man.

Regards,

Black Grass


----------

